# Is This Good?



## Fire (Oct 16, 2004)

Is this good?

 ASUS nVIDIA GeForce PCX5750 Video Card, 128MB DDR, 128-Bit, TV-Out/DVI, PCI-Express, Model "EN5750/TD/128"

working with a ASUS K8V SE Deluxe! can it handle PCI Express!?


----------



## Fire (Oct 21, 2004)

can it hold the card or do i need a adapter?


----------



## Blue (Oct 21, 2004)

No you cannot use PCI-Express.. your mobo uses 8x AGP.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 21, 2004)

Fire said:
			
		

> can it hold the card or do i need a adapter?



I don't believe the adapters have been sold to the public yet. I know i heard talk of them....but i haven't seen them on shelves yet.


----------



## Blue (Oct 21, 2004)

You mean you can actualy get adapters for agp boards so you can run pci-express? Kewl! although wouldn't it still be limited to the speeds of whatever slot it's plugged into?


----------



## Fire (Oct 21, 2004)

couldnt i just use it on PCI? i have heard some people used a PCI Express on Pci Slots no problem!


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 21, 2004)

Blue said:
			
		

> You mean you can actualy get adapters for agp boards so you can run pci-express? Kewl! although wouldn't it still be limited to the speeds of whatever slot it's plugged into?



I ony heard rumors from people about it, and read a few articles saying they would bundle an adapter for eople still using AGP boards. But i have yet to hear ANYTHING about it and no news as of yet...so maybe they abandoned the idea now that they came out with mobos that support it. maybe they thought the mobos would come out b4 the cards or something.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 21, 2004)

Fire said:
			
		

> couldnt i just use it on PCI? i have heard some people used a PCI Express on Pci Slots no problem!



I dont think that's possible, as the PCI-E form factor is different (to my knowledge). I'm just guessing, but i think it runs faster than a 33MHz connection, and it needs more voltage than a regular PCI slot can run on. Praetor would know for sure...


----------



## Fire (Oct 21, 2004)

CRAP! I just ordered my comp with a PCI Express cause some1 told me it would work! I got a Asus video card and a Asus k8v SE Deluxe! I'm Screwed!


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 21, 2004)

Fire said:
			
		

> CRAP! I just ordered my comp with a PCI Express cause some1 told me it would work! I got a Asus video card and a Asus k8v SE Deluxe! I'm Screwed!



" I think you're confusing two different standards, PCI X and PCI Express (be
sure to thank Intel for the confusing terminology). PCI-X is regular PCI
extended to 64-bits and any of several higher clock speeds. PCI Express,
aka "PCI-E" is a completely different standard that is not
backward-compatible with any existing PCI hardware.

A PCI-X board is supposed to fit in a regular PCI slot and work, possibly
with reduced performance, and vice versa. A PCI-E board will not fit in a
regular PCI slot nor will a regular PCI board fit in a PCI-E slot.

PCI Express x1 uses one wire pair to carry data a little faster than regular
PCI. There's also x2, x4, x8, and x16. PCI-E video boards use x16, which
is a good deal faster than AGP 8x, but if you're not using a video board in
it that same slot can be used for some other type of PCI-E device. "

That explain it? PCI-E will not work on a regular PCI slot. PCI-X willl though supposedly. sry bout the purchase.


----------



## Fire (Oct 21, 2004)

what do you think i can do?


----------



## Fire (Oct 21, 2004)

whats a recommended video card for under 140$?


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 21, 2004)

Fire said:
			
		

> what do you think i can do?



You could cancel your order. Most sites will do that no charge. a 9600PRO or XT is nder $140 i thought, check www.newegg.com or somewhere good.


----------



## ZER0X (Oct 21, 2004)

I have a PCI-X and it's in a normal PCI slot.....but PCI Express will not work 
as 4W4K3 already pointed out.



> You could cancel your order. Most sites will do that no charge.



Yes but if you were to get it off say...EBAY then well it'd be up to the person if you could cancel it  But getting it ordered from a shop, they should cancel it no probs


----------



## Praetor (Oct 21, 2004)

> I don't believe the adapters have been sold to the public yet


1. They dont exist yet
2. For the costs invovled you might as well get native support



> i have heard some people used a PCI Express on Pci Slots no problem!


Then you heard some first rate bullshit  



> I think you're confusing two different standards, PCI X and PCI Express (be ure to thank Intel for the confusing terminology). PCI-X is regular PCI extended to 64-bits


LOl then theres also 64bit PCI


----------



## Fire (Oct 21, 2004)

this works for a AMD 64 3200+


----------



## Fire (Oct 21, 2004)

is this any good?

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=14-142-020&depa=1


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 21, 2004)

Fire said:
			
		

> is this any good?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=14-142-020&depa=1



Do they make 256bit 9600's? if so then you want that. if not then that card looks fine to me.


----------



## Fire (Oct 22, 2004)

will all these work with AMD 64? cause they only mention intel and AMD XP!


----------



## Fire (Oct 22, 2004)

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProduct.asp?submit=property&DEPA=1


outta my price range =( wont it just feed off my 1GB of Ram then if it needs it? our is this a issue needed to be adressed?


EDIT: Why Not nVIDIA?!? I cool without it though! what is better for gaming?


----------



## Praetor (Oct 22, 2004)

> this works for a AMD 64 3200+


Um ok 



> Do they make 256bit 9600's


No.



> EDIT: Why Not nVIDIA?!? I cool without it though! what is better for gaming?


 WTH are y'all talking about?


----------



## Fire (Oct 22, 2004)

what is a GOOD Gaming video card that gets good fps for $145


----------



## Blue (Oct 22, 2004)

the 9600XT Is a very good card for that price range. get it.


----------



## Fire (Oct 22, 2004)

is it compatible with a AMD 64 3200+?


----------



## Blue (Oct 22, 2004)

yes. all you have to worry about is if it's going to work with your mobo and it will.


----------



## Fire (Oct 22, 2004)

ok my mobo can handle agp 4x/8x


----------



## Blue (Oct 22, 2004)

Then your good to go ;-). I've just upgraded from a 9600Pro and I loved that card so I speak from experience with the radeon 9600 series.


----------



## Fire (Oct 22, 2004)

what card in the 9000XT do you recommend?


----------



## Blue (Oct 22, 2004)

It doesn't really matter too much to be honest with you because they all run with the same core. But saphire is really good from experience.


----------



## Fire (Oct 22, 2004)

what is a good place to buy from besides tigerdirect and newegg?


----------



## Blue (Oct 22, 2004)

Someone else would have to answer that one because I've never ordered anything offline in my life.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 22, 2004)

> what card in the 9000XT do you recommend?


1. Dont think there's an XT version of the 9000
2. The 9000 is slower than the 8500



> what is a good place to buy from besides tigerdirect and newegg?


A smal computer store


----------



## Fire (Oct 23, 2004)

i meant 9000+


----------



## Blue (Oct 23, 2004)

> i meant 9000+



I think you need to take a break because your getting a bit confused.


----------



## Fire (Oct 23, 2004)

nm


----------



## Blue (Oct 23, 2004)

Sorry If I came off rude I just meant to take a break and think about what it is that you want because It can get very confusing and then we start mixing up hardware and such.

These forums are here for those seeking help and if your still not clear then dont let my comment stop that. It's good to just sit back and think about things because too much info at once and we become confused which may lead to a purchase that we regret.


----------



## Fire (Oct 23, 2004)

ok heres the new card i got! but is it the lite package or the "full Bundle"?

http://www.buyxg.com/store/item.asp?key=VC-105-187


and does it matter really?


----------



## Blue (Oct 23, 2004)

Nice choice! .. it looks to me to be the light package.


----------



## Fire (Oct 23, 2004)

does that make a big diffrence?


----------



## Blue (Oct 23, 2004)

No difference at all. the bundles just come with games and software but usualy cost a bit more. Yours will arive with a driver cd though and prob a couple of extra's on the driver disk.


----------



## Fire (Oct 23, 2004)

so.... what is better? did i make the right choice? and what kind of software is this? crap?


----------



## Blue (Oct 23, 2004)

There's absolutely nothing to worry about. Other software is stuff like windvd (trial) for example. game like Prince of Persia, farcry as another example. The video card Is a great card and Saphire rocks! so enjoy.


----------



## Fire (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the help! and farcry came with my processor and mobo! everything be here monday! except for maybe the new video card! the other stuff is less than a state away!


----------



## Praetor (Oct 24, 2004)

Whats better than what?


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2004)

> Whats better than what?



he was asking what was better between OEM and full bundles.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 24, 2004)

Damn you can infer a lot from nothing


----------

